# An operatic quiz question



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

Now that there is so much snow in many parts of the world, in which opera a wealthy man is mentioned, who let the streets of Verona be covered with salt that his girl-friend could go on a sleighride?


----------



## Gualtier Malde (Nov 14, 2010)

Not sure, but I think Arabella. I do know that I either watched this opera or read about this quite recently, and Arabella has some rich eccentric suitors ("Teschek, bedien dich").


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

You are quite right. It's Arabella.

Für ein Mädel hat der einmal die Strassen von Verona 
bestreuen lassen mit dreitausend Scheffeln Salz 
weil sie hat Schlitten fahren wollen mitten im August!

I'm quite impressed if you answered from memory alone!


----------



## Gualtier Malde (Nov 14, 2010)

Herkku said:


> I'm quite impressed if you answered from memory alone!


Thanks! Yes, I didn't cheat, it was a pure memory feat, but I'm actually less impressed with myself because (as I wrote) I knew right away that I knew it "in principle," but then had difficulties extracting the details from memory. Fortunately, my DVD collection is still small enough that I could do it by ruling out more or less everything else (for example, I didn't really think it was Meistersinger or Tosca).


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

I love your ruling-out method!


----------

